

Derek's 'desk' - bootload
http://www.tagbento.com/243/dereks-desk

======
soyelmango
Derek's post was a surprise - though I shouldn't have expected anything less
than the unexpected from him. I think a 'desk' like his is something to aspire
to - the freedom of not being tied to a physical location to perform what
would generally be desk-bound work.

I also sometimes find that a desk as a place to work carries too much
expectation and pressure - sometimes it's useful to step away from it and have
fresh surroundings.

[Hi, I'm the founder of Tagbento - if you have any questions just ask. Your
feedback is welcome too!]

